# How many enjoy removals more than the tedious nature of pruning?



## DLCRL (Jan 10, 2015)

Who here enjoys the money and playing with their toys while removing a tree, the crunch of dropping a big one on the street, or the cognitive thinking of roping one down limbs versus the tedium of looking for sucker growth and deadwood?


----------



## Jed1124 (Jan 10, 2015)

I would take a day of pruining over a removal anytime. Much rather be hired to care for a tree than kill it. Also, its generally repeat business instead of a one shot deal. Then there's the aspect of not having to compete with uninsured and unliscensed removal hacks. Most of the guys that do pruining in this area are arborists, well, yeah most of them.


----------



## Zale (Jan 10, 2015)

Pruning and PHC. More money and easier on the body.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 10, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> Who here enjoys the money and playing with their toys while removing a tree, the crunch of dropping a big one on the street, or the cognitive thinking of roping one down limbs versus the tedium of looking for sucker growth and deadwood?



Given your definition of pruning, it's obvious you don't do much. There's more to it than just remove watersprouts and deadwood. Maybe it's just the unsophisticated and backward nature of the area you operate. (See your former comment about lack of classy restaurants)


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 10, 2015)

BC WetCoast said:


> Given your definition of pruning, it's obvious you don't do much. There's more to it than just remove watersprouts and deadwood. Maybe it's just the unsophisticated and backward nature of the area you operate. (See your former comment about lack of classy restaurants)


I'm within the Minneapolis area but not actually living in that city. Deadwood and suckers is just a general definition, there's crossing and rubbing limbs, limbs that grow too heavy and thick so they're a potential hazard for splitting at the crotch. Branches on elms that are flagging so like cancer you remove a major portion in the hopes that disease doesn't reach the healthy wood.


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Jan 10, 2015)

+1 for "KILL THE TREE"!!!
....I'm just a redneck sociopath with tree issues though....lol


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 10, 2015)

I'd much rather walk away from a home leaving it looking better than when we got there, versus leaving a few stumps behind. Removals are part of the business, but not why I love this work. And, as was said before, it's more lucrative and easier to set yourself apart from the hacks.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 10, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> I'd much rather walk away from a home leaving it looking better than when we got there, versus leaving a few stumps behind. Removals are part of the business, but not why I love this work. And, as was said before, it's more lucrative and easier to set yourself apart from the hacks.


There are a ton of builders in the world but you need demolition experts as well, great removalists are not hacks, some of us just don't enjoy the tedium of crawling, scrambling all over a tree for maybe a quarter of what we'd make to remove it. I'm also a hell of asset when there's storm damage, which is a completely different animal.


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Jan 10, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> There are a ton of builders in the world but you need demolition experts as well, great removalists are not hacks, some of us just don't enjoy the tedium of crawling, scrambling all over a tree for maybe a quarter of what we'd make to remove it.


Exactly.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 10, 2015)

You asked what we enjoy. I've climbed in ten states, worked everything from hurricanes to ice storms. A true arborist is well rounded. But at the end of the day, I much prefer tree care to tree removal.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 10, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> There are a ton of builders in the world but you need demolition experts as well, great removalists are not hacks, some of us just don't enjoy the tedium of crawling, scrambling all over a tree for maybe a quarter of what we'd make to remove it. I'm also a hell of asset when there's storm damage, which is a completely different animal.


Most of us can climb without spurs so we do more than removals no need to crawl or scramble when you know what you're doing.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 10, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Most of us can climb without spurs so we do more than removals no need to crawl or scramble when you know what you're doing.


It's a figure of speech I spend most of my time walking through the canopy because I tie in high, But I'd much rather remove a large branch than have to tediously prune all the detriments to it. I'd put my ability to scale most trees up against a guy setting a line w/throw bag and foot locking to the top any day.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 10, 2015)

I got into this because I enjoy climbing trees, I climbed all kinds of trees when I was a kid age 5 to 17 just for fun no safety equipment 30, 40 even 50 feet up not once in my youth did it depend on my ability to granny shoot a beanbag through a Y 50 feet up. Built forts in them hauling sheets of plywood up w/a rope. Hanging ropes so I can swing from one tree to another, I do this because it's fun, athletic and at this point in the game extremely lucrative.


----------



## mike515 (Jan 10, 2015)

I'll take pruning. I can't even guess how many times I've talked people into keeping trees that they thought (or were told) were dangerous or ugly beyond all hope. I usually tell them to give me a little time with it...if they don't like it, they can still have it removed. Then they see it when I'm done and say "Wow!! I had no idea that tree could ever look like that!" I love that! It's usually at that point that they realize I was right the whole time and the other guys just wanted the payday to remove it. That gets me more work later from them and others who they talk to about us.

I have a good number of customers who don't even ask for a price anymore. They just call me and say "Hey...you remember that tree...etc, etc.....well put it on the list and give me a call when you're close to doing it". They don't even bother getting a price from me...much less anyone else. It's because they trust me.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 10, 2015)

Bet you can top em like nobodies business too.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 10, 2015)

That wasn't forr you mike.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 10, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Bet you can top em like nobodies business too.


I usually talk them out of that, it's a lot of work ugly results, sometimes it's harder than removing it, once in a while you get older customer who says I had it done years ago, now they want reduce the height again, I'm like it's your tree, your money. Unless they're really specific I try to drop crotch them, but you know what it's like if they want it a certain height.


----------



## pro94lt (Jan 10, 2015)

Why would I want to kill the golden goose?????????????????????????


----------



## mike515 (Jan 10, 2015)

I won't top trees for any amount of money. Even if they've been topped before. You can't pay me enough to put my name on that tree. I've pissed of a few old guys but I just tell them they are going to have to call someone else.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 10, 2015)

pro94lt said:


> Why would I want to kill the golden goose?????????????????????????


It's only a golden goose if its a rarity, if everyone has one, then eggs become worth very little. If companies want specialize in tree care I'll be happy to specialize in removals.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 10, 2015)

I am curious why you asked, is it to justify your practice or are you bored?
Jeff


----------



## mike515 (Jan 10, 2015)

And I should say....I don't find pruning tedious at all. If anything, I find it relaxing and rewarding. It's my favorite part of the job. If all I have to do next week is light to medium pruning....it's going to be an easy week. Plus....I hate moving huge logs.


----------



## tidy (Jan 10, 2015)

there maybe more tedious climbing involved in pruning but a pruning customer is generally a repeat customer, the more of those we have the less driving around talking to time wasting idiots we must do... I think on a per hour basis you can charge generally similar but process and haul away much less- more lucrative.


----------



## OLD OAK (Jan 10, 2015)

What is this Pruning thing you speak of ? I am asked 99% of the time to price removal, normally there is a reason for it. Home addition, lighting , storm damage and so on. And that is what i like to do. On the Topping thing, i dont do it.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 10, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> I am curious why you asked, is it to justify your practice or are you bored?
> Jeff


 Justify? I know what I enjoy I'm not happy to be a GP, I like being a specialist, working w/cranes, blocks, pulleys, I've very little interest in jobs I don't enjoy. I need them to be fun, a bit of a puzzle sometimes, I dread doing a bunch of trims, I earn less it's not my forte. I enjoy bracing myself when I block down a big limb or air mailing large limbs w/careful precision.


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Jan 10, 2015)

I


DLCRL said:


> Justify? I know what I enjoy I'm not happy to be a GP, I like being a specialist, working w/cranes, blocks, pulleys, I've very little interest in jobs I don't enjoy. I need them to be fun, a bit of a puzzle sometimes, I dread doing a bunch of trims, I earn less it's not my forte. I enjoy bracing myself when I block down a big limb or air mailing large limbs w/careful precision.


We are much alike.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 10, 2015)

mike515 said:


> And I should say....I don't find pruning tedious at all. If anything, I find it relaxing and rewarding. It's my favorite part of the job. If all I have to do next week is light to medium pruning....it's going to be an easy week. Plus....I hate moving huge logs.





tidy said:


> there maybe more tedious climbing involved in pruning but a pruning customer is generally a repeat customer, the more of those we have the less driving around talking to time wasting idiots we must do... I think on a per hour basis you can charge generally similar but process and haul away much less- more lucrative.


Selling and moving logs don't pertain to me, I get to make a mess and leave, it's one of the perks of having several years under my belt, other than my own jobs it's been over 10 years since I worked w/a company and was expected to do anything on the ground.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 10, 2015)

RYNOMAGNUM said:


> I
> 
> We are much alike.


I went out your way 6 or 7 years ago for storm damage only to Louisville but a lot farther than here.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 10, 2015)

If it's residential, I know Jeff doesn't do residential...I have mentioned that before, I prefer pruning work. Especially for high end clients. I think it's regional but here in the South there are just too many el cheapo mexicanos doing take downs on the cheapo. But there is not one in a thousand of them that can prune worth a damn. Most trees look worse when they are finished with it. The good thing about that is, it took a while but probably 60% of high end clients seemed to have finally figured that out after years of only 25% being in the know. So, there are quite a few pruning jobs that come our way that pay what they should.


----------



## tidy (Jan 10, 2015)

OLD OAK said:


> What is this Pruning thing you speak of ? I am asked 99% of the time to price removal, normally there is a reason for it. Home addition, lighting , storm damage and so on. And that is what i like to do. On the Topping thing, i dont do it.



I blame the ignorance of homeowners-folks haven't been educated on the benefits that trees provide them/their property with and the science of hazard reduction/management. They think every tree within range can topple over onto their shack. The stupidity is obvious after you clear someones yard of *all* their perfectly healthy/established trees, front n rear. Their place is left looking like the moon, there's no shade for the kids to play or to have a bbq (it gets quite hot around here). I don't particularly mind as I still get paid but there's definately no repeat work on offer in that yard.


----------



## Del_ (Jan 10, 2015)

mike515 said:


> I won't top trees for any amount of money. Even if they've been topped before. You can't pay me enough to put my name on that tree. I've pissed of a few old guys but I just tell them they are going to have to call someone else.



That's been me for the past 25 years!

Anything less is arboricultural prostitution.


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Jan 10, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> I went out your way 6 or 7 years ago for storm damage only to Louisville but a lot farther than here.


I have been around Jersey as far as north goes.. (east also).Katrina as far west... Florida south...
Never Minnesota. Bet it's frigg'n cold there?


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Jan 10, 2015)

mckeetree said:


> If it's residential, I know Jeff doesn't do residential...I have mentioned that before, I prefer pruning work. Especially for high end clients. I think it's regional but here in the South there are just too many el cheapo mexicanos doing take downs on the cheapo. But there is not one in a thousand of them that can prune worth a damn. Most trees look worse when they are finished with it. The good thing about that is, it took a while but probably 60% of high end clients seemed to have finally figured that out after years of only 25% being in the know. So, there are quite a few pruning jobs that come our way that pay what they should.


I agree. I have have repeat customers from Bradford pears to apples and pears. 
I like Removals.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 10, 2015)

You like to pollard the pears huh?


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Jan 10, 2015)

tidy said:


> I blame the ignorance of homeowners-folks haven't been educated on the benefits that trees provide them/their property with and the science of hazard reduction/management. They think every tree within range can topple over onto their shack. The stupidity is obvious after you clear someones yard of *all* their perfectly healthy/established trees, front n rear. Their place is left looking like the moon, there's no shade for the kids to play or to have a bbq (it gets quite hot around here). I don't particularly mind as I still get paid but there's definately no repeat work on offer in that yard.


In my neck of the woods a little tyrant call the ash beetle has seem to have all but taken over . These folks shacks are 1.5 or 2 shacks. Removal?


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Jan 10, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> You like to pollard the pears huh?


These are climbing size.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 10, 2015)

RYNOMAGNUM said:


> These are climbing size.


Huh?[emoji52]


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 10, 2015)

RYNOMAGNUM said:


> I have been around Jersey as far as north goes.. (east also).Katrina as far west... Florida south...
> Never Minnesota. Bet it's frigg'n cold there?


It's been really bad this week negative true temperatures to say nothing of wind chill, I'm in Minnesota most of these customers have more trees than they need, or they're too close, to say nothing of various diseases. I provide a valued service and I don't trim out of season I wait til the arboricultural society deems it safe to trim oaks and elms. It sounds like a lot of you do not live where trees are in abundance.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah, that's what it must be... what a tool


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Jan 10, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Huh?[emoji52]


I'm sorry . I thought you typed with a Yankee accent and thought you mentioned pole sawing the trees. 
I had to Google your fancy word to comprehend what you were referring to.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Jan 10, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


>


Me too!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 10, 2015)

Derail


----------



## squad143 (Jan 10, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> Who here enjoys the money and playing with their toys while removing a tree, the crunch of dropping a big one on the street, or the cognitive thinking of roping one down limbs versus the tedium of looking for sucker growth and deadwood?



I believe that when you pose a question in this manner, it's hard to tell if you're truly asking a question to get an answer, or just chest thumping your desire to do removals while puting down what you perceive the negatative aspects of pruning.

If you were searching for answers, "What do you prefer, removals or pruning and why?" - would be a better question to get a proper response.
If you were boasting your desire for removals while trying to be condescending of those who prune, you nailed it....... in a passivive-aggressive way.

Myself, I do 99% removals. 
I find the simple "climb while limbing on the way up and chunk on the way down" type of removals quite "tedious" and boring.
I prefer the days of a technical removal with lots of ropes and rigging. I enjoy working with a well run crew that has a team concept. I like having fun while doing it and want my team to enjoy it as well. I also want the customer to be pleased when were gone. I'm fortunate enough to live in an area that has an abundance of trees and there is no shortage of hazardous, dead or diseased trees. I specialize in removals because I'm good at it.
I wish I was as good at pruning, but it's a skill I'll usually leave for those that specialize in that work. I'd love to have a day a week floating amongst the canopy with nothing but a pruning saw and the wind.

As others have said, one big advantage of pruning is continual business with the same customer for many years.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 10, 2015)

squad143 said:


> I believe that when you pose a question in this manner, it's hard to tell if you're truly asking a question to get an answer, or just chest thumping your desire to do removals while puting down what you perceive the negatative aspects of pruning.
> 
> If you were searching for answers, "What do you prefer, removals or pruning and why?" - would be a better question to get a proper response.
> If you were boasting your desire for removals while trying to be condescending of those who prune, you nailed it....... in a passivive-aggressive way.
> ...


They are negative aspects to me, I was just wondering if they're are others out there that enjoy the art of removals like myself, you're right if every job was a large complicated removal it would get old, but fortunately they aren't. I don't care if people don't prefer them, I just wanted to know if anyone else looks forward to planing out a complex removal.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 10, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> They are negative aspects to me, I was just wondering if they're are others out there that enjoy the art of removals like myself, you're right if every job was a large complicated removal it would get old, but fortunately they aren't. I don't care if people don't prefer them, I just wanted to know if anyone else looks forward to planing out a complex removal.


 
Isn't Arboristsite a neat place? I love this place. There are sites on the net where someone may say that no matter what you post you come off as a boastful little prick...but not here. Ain't it great.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 10, 2015)

Here's how one outfit deals with a complex removal. Saw this on 101.



Done in less than 4 minutes.


----------



## mike515 (Jan 10, 2015)

For me...as I've said in another thread....this is literally the only job I've had for my entire adult life. I graduated high school and worked for one large company for a few years and then have been on my own ever since. I have kids who are older than I was when I started. I've done everything you can possibly imagine 25 , 50, 75, 273 (name a number) times over. I get the excitement of it. I love a complex job done perfectly. I love the feeling of everything basically being on my shoulders. But....I just don't have anything to prove any to anyone and I don't have the ambition I once had. I'm still every bit as good as I've ever been (and I'll still do the big jobs) but I like the idea of just doing what makes me happy....just as you guys who love big removals want to do. I just enjoy making trees look nice and keeping them healthy. I'd be happy to spend the rest of my career just trimming and creating my "masterpieces".


----------



## Pud (Jan 10, 2015)

BC WetCoast said:


> Here's how one outfit deals with a complex removal. Saw this on 101.
> 
> 
> 
> Done in less than 4 minutes.



Unless i missed something i dunno if that tree was complex , i still want one those but


----------



## mike515 (Jan 10, 2015)

BC WetCoast said:


> Here's how one outfit deals with a complex removal. Saw this on 101.
> 
> 
> 
> Done in less than 4 minutes.




I'm putting that on my xmas list for next year!!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 10, 2015)

Pud said:


> Unless i missed something i dunno if that tree was complex , i still want one those but


Yup you missed the sarcasm.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 10, 2015)

Pud said:


> Unless i missed something i dunno if that tree was complex , i still want one those but


I agree very simple nothing to hit, but it was a cool toy, the applications are very limited though


----------



## Pud (Jan 10, 2015)

I would just Do drive by's all day past the other tree crews with it while there working like they do to us 
Does that happen every where else ??


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Jan 10, 2015)

BC WetCoast said:


> Here's how one outfit deals with a complex removal. Saw this on 101.
> 
> 
> 
> Done in less than 4 minutes.



This cat made that look easy. Kudos to the operator!


----------



## Aldegar (Jan 11, 2015)

I would rather do pruning any day. Sometimes I get so pissed off because of a tree that is super difficult to do spurless and wish for it to be a removal until I get out of the tree and see the results. I have mixed emotions about doing kills, fun work but I would prefer to have more trees in the world than less.


----------



## Del_ (Jan 11, 2015)

We use software that tracks profits in various aspects of the work we do. 

Pruning brings in almost twice the profit per man hour over removals.

We have never had the need to hire a contract climber though quite often they call offering their services.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 11, 2015)

Del_ said:


> We use software that tracks profits in various aspects of the work we do.
> 
> Pruning brings in almost twice the profit per man hour over removals.
> 
> We have never had the need to hire a contract climber though quite often they call offering their services.



Yep. Just about twice. On a lot of jobs thrice.

We have "contract climbers" if you will call about once a month looking for work. Most of those guys have issues.


----------



## RYNOMAGNUM (Jan 11, 2015)

Del_ said:


> We use software that tracks profits in various aspects of the work we do.
> 
> Pruning brings in almost twice the profit per man hour over removals.
> 
> We have never had the need to hire a contract climber though quite often they call offering their services.


I can't come close to the same money as Removals in my area. I have know where near the years under my belt as many on here... but have been making my living for a while at this. I must not be fast enough at pruning.Maybe too o.c.d.?
People may be too dang tight around my parts also. I do wish I could at least come close to the same $$$ .


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 11, 2015)

mckeetree said:


> Yep. Just about twice. On a lot of jobs thrice.
> 
> We have "contract climbers" if you will call about once a month looking for work. Most of those guys have issues.


My issue is I'm motivated, I want everyday to be like my great ones, come in work for 7 hours and make a grand, work 12 months a year not 8, not really an option in my state, though I don't think I'd make as much in other states too much competition.


----------



## mike515 (Jan 11, 2015)

mckeetree said:


> Yep. Just about twice. On a lot of jobs thrice.
> 
> We have "contract climbers" if you will call about once a month looking for work. Most of those guys have issues.



I once had a guy approach me on my lunch break asking if we were hiring and telling me how good of a climber he was. He was going on about how all the best climbers in our state capital knew each other and were friends. Then he said "We all work for different outfits but we all smoke the same weed after work!" Wow! Way to put your best foot forward, buddy! 

I obviously didn't hire him. Not because he smokes pot but because I don't hire idiots.


----------



## no tree to big (Jan 11, 2015)

I haven't read a word of this thread yet but I will take removal any day me and my whole crew hate trimming not cause we can't do it but because there's not enough action... we are blessed to be able to do nearly 95% removals through out the year until Dec Jan and feb when city trimming kicks in.
Monday I have about 35 or 40 ash trees to go flop I'll enjoy every second of it!


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 11, 2015)

mike515 said:


> I once had a guy approach me on my lunch break asking if we were hiring and telling me how good of a climber he was. He was going on about how all the best climbers in our state capital knew each other and were friends. Then he said "We all work for different outfits but we all smoke the same weed after work!" Wow! Way to put your best foot forward, buddy!
> 
> I obviously didn't hire him. Not because he smokes pot but because I don't hire idiots.


I agree w/you, guys who get stoned on a regular basis have short term memory loss, which has huge potential for mistakes.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry newbie, but you're the one whose faulty short term memory's already required hospitalization once already on the job.

Bad karma's a real butt kicker when yu push it's envelope!

Talkin smack often leads to gettin smacked, by Budha himself, who reveres trees, live trees, to hang out under.

jomoco


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 11, 2015)

jomoco said:


> Sorry newbie, but you're the one whose faulty short term memory's already required hospitalization once already on the job.
> 
> Bad karma's a real butt kicker when yu push it's envelope!
> 
> ...


I was over worked had lot on my mind, you condone getting stoned on a regular basis and working in a highly dangerous profession?? I've a friend who drives deliveries if you get in an accident one of the first things you do is submit to a drug test, that pretty much means if you imbibed drugs anytime in about 30 days, I think, your results will show and you no longer have a job, regardless of how much it might be the other guys fault.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2015)

More like I'm still not entirely convinced you ain't a rookie, spoutin BS, and leading an extremely charmed existence as a removal pro?

Do you have a GRCS or Hobbs device, bull lines n blocks, etc?

Or does your Boss provide those things for your 100 buck an hour expertise too?

jomoco


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 11, 2015)

jomoco said:


> More like I'm still not entirely convinced you ain't a rookie, spoutin BS, and leading an extremely charmed existence as a removal pro?
> 
> Do you have a GRCS or Hobbs device, bull lines n blocks, etc?
> 
> ...


I provide all my own blocks etc. I've not purchased a GRCS, I tend to use blocks slings and a bobcat, swinger etc. w/a port-a-wrap, one of the books I read is "the art and science of practical rigging" I learn how to set up a 5 to 1 mechanical advantage. I'm my own boss why do you think I make those kind of figures, it's because they can turn me loose by myself or even w/one guy and get things done. Even large removals.


----------



## mike515 (Jan 11, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> I was over worked had lot on my mind, you condone getting stoned on a regular basis and working in a highly dangerous profession?? I've a friend who drives deliveries if you get in an accident one of the first things you do is submit to a drug test, that pretty much means if you imbibed drugs anytime in about 30 days, I think, your results will show and you no longer have a job, regardless of how much it might be the other guys fault.



I don't care if guys smoke pot on their own time but I've always said that the very first time I see it on the job...you will be fired on the spot...no matter how good you are.

That being said....I don't smoke pot or do any other illegal drugs But I'm going to tell you a few things about myself and it might seem like I'm bragging but...down south there is a phrase...it ain't braggin' if it's true.

The company I started with had 39 crews in my state. I was consistently the #1 producer and when I wasn't, I was always in the top 3. When I was in college (full time...doing tree work on the weekends and also in the evenings while doing trees full-time) I carried a 3.98 gpa. I was on the #2 ranked college boxing club in the US. I won 2 state martial arts championships and many regional gold medals (only lost one match ever). I turned down two different professional kick-boxing organizations who wanted me to turn pro (back before MMA). I started my business and became the biggest in our area. I've never had an insurance claim or a "lost time injury" on a crew. Wait for it.....I smoked weed almost every single day back then.

I quit years ago simply because I didn't want to do it anymore. So no....I don't have a problem with pot smokers and I don't buy into the myth that they are under-achievers or otherwise prone to making mistakes. But just keep it on your own time.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm still trying to get over the best paid removal man I've bumped into online, doesn't have a hobbs or anything comparable?

Does he speed line even?




jomoco


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 11, 2015)

I have, but most of the time the house is in the way or we're in the front yard, most of jobs it's not very practical, I can get similar results to GRCS w/a bull rope and a block or two and log moving equipment w/a port-a-wrap tied off to it. No matter which company I work w/there's always log moving equipment.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 11, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> I provide all my own blocks etc. I've not purchased a GRCS, I tend to use blocks slings and a bobcat, swinger etc. w/a port-a-wrap, one of the books I read is "the art and science of practical rigging" I learn how to set up a 5 to 1 mechanical advantage. I'm my own boss why do you think I make those kind of figures, it's because they can turn me loose by myself or even w/one guy and get things done. Even large removals.



Please, don't anyone call DLCRL a boastful little prick. This place is too clean for that.


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 11, 2015)

And we haven't even mentioned PHC. There is more money in that than removals or pruning.


----------



## gorman (Jan 11, 2015)

mckeetree said:


> And we haven't even mentioned PHC. There is more money in that than removals or pruning.



Yep, way more money, repeat business, and a fraction of the overhead.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2015)

I thought about becoming a state certified chemical applicator way back in the early 80's.

Then I met one in person, noted right away he exuded a faint but detectable odor of nasty chemicals, like a roofing tar mopper exudes the odor of tar, in line at the bank?

Braces can fix orthopedic frailness to a working level in this biz, fortunately, but cancer from chemicals?

It's bad enough breathing in sycamore fuzz during certain seasons of the year without adding chemical residue to the long list of crap a climbing arborist breathes in over his career?

Man's gotta know his limitations, especially when sycs get dirty n hairy.....

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2015)

Just outta curiosity?

Do any of you climb without bandannas?

I seriously doubt I've ever worked a tree without one, as I make it a rule to carry two at all times!

They make great tourniquets too.

jomoco


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 11, 2015)

jomoco said:


> I thought about becoming a state certified chemical applicator way back in the early 80's.
> 
> Then I met one in person, noted right away he exuded a faint but detectable odor of nasty chemicals, like a roofing tar mopper exudes the odor of tar, in line at the bank?
> 
> ...


I've heard sycamores are nasty, in 23 years I've only seen 4 or 5 in this state, so it's just when they "fuzz" I'm guessing that means full of pollen, that you need a respirator?, or do you need one for whenever you're cutting?


----------



## mike515 (Jan 11, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> I've heard sycamores are nasty, in 23 years I've only seen 4 or 5 in this state, so it's just when they "fuzz" I'm guessing that means full of pollen, that you need a respirator?, or do you need one for whenever you're cutting?



I just creates a big dust cloud around the chipper and makes you sneeze and makes your nose run. I hate it.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2015)

You need to be somewhere else when those syc balls get furry and burst, that's for sure!

I've watched poor groundies puke their guts out tryin to chip limbs in a dust cloud of the stuff, regardless of which level respirator filter they were usin?

They cough the crap up for days afterward!

The key's to keep your head up wind regardless of whether you're pruning them or chippin em?

If the wind ain't blowin at all? Reschedule it till the wind blows again!

jomoco


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2015)

There's a species of tree called a cow itch tree, native to Australia I think, that while rare here in SoCal, were prevalent enough for me to bump into and suffer the consequences of getting a bit of their dust on my bare skin.

Just like fiberglass particles! You learn real quick to prune them from far away, upwind with a polesaw?

We used to keep cow itch dust in a sealed can for fixing rookies wagons who talked smack on the job.

One of you Aussie's know the Latin for a cow itch tree?

Looks somewhat like a small New Zealand Xmas tree, or metrosedaris?

A tree that once you've bumped into once, will never forget!

jomoco


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 11, 2015)

mike515 said:


> I just creates a big dust cloud around the chipper and makes you sneeze and makes your nose run. I hate it.


is it dangerous I've heard you're supposed to wear a respirator?


----------



## mckeetree (Jan 11, 2015)

jomoco said:


> I thought about becoming a state certified chemical applicator way back in the early 80's.



I've been one since 1981.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2015)

Breathe enough of it?

It'll land you in an ER, no doubt, IME.

jomoco


----------



## mike515 (Jan 11, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> is it dangerous I've heard you're supposed to wear a respirator?



We have plenty of sycamores and I've never seen anyone use a respirator. I've also never seen anyone with more that a few sneezes and a runny nose for maybe 20 minutes after chipping. But that's just been my experience.


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 11, 2015)

jomoco said:


> Breathe enough of it?
> 
> It'll land you in an ER, no doubt, IME.
> 
> jomoco


Check out my two recent post, Has arboriculture given you a disease? and What's attacked you in a tree.


----------



## jomoco (Jan 11, 2015)

My experience's with Platanus racemosa sycs, here in SoCal when their pollen balls burst.

Cow itch is a Lagunaria patersonii by the way.

jomoco


----------



## Zale (Jan 11, 2015)

DLCRL said:


> I've heard sycamores are nasty, in 23 years I've only seen 4 or 5 in this state, so it's just when they "fuzz" I'm guessing that means full of pollen, that you need a respirator?, or do you need one for whenever you're cutting?



Its not the pollen from the tree but the fine filaments on the underside of the leaf. I will only prune sycamores when the are not in leaf.


----------



## Aldegar (Jan 12, 2015)

Never wore a respirator but they are nasty. Had a city job once when we pruned like 100 sycamores then chipped all at once, almost puked. African Sumac and Silky Oak beat Sycamore any day followed by the dreaded monkey puzzle tree for shitty removals in my book.


----------



## treeseer (Jan 12, 2015)

Pruning might seem tedious if you don't know how to prune. Pruning is hard to do and sell, if you don't know how a tree grows. 

Nothing more boring than blocking down trunks. "Crunch", whoopie.

I quit selling removals in the 1990's. Life is good.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2015)

jomoco said:


> Sorry newbie, but you're the one whose faulty short term memory's _*already*_ required hospitalization once _*already*_ on the job.



You just used the word _already_ four words earlier. Get the STM function analyzed.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 15, 2015)

Removals and pruning I have no preference. I have a climber that hates to prune. But we all do everything from rigging wood to running the mighty yard rake.


----------



## treebilly (Jan 15, 2015)

I really enjoy pruning but seldom get to. It's great to be able to drive by a year later and say "damn those trees look good, somebody did a great job trimming them". I'm not as fast at pruning as I'd like to be but my boss puts my rigging experience to full use 90% of the time.


----------



## no tree to big (Jan 15, 2015)

I'll tell you guys how much I like trimming I got 10 cottonwoods to deadwood tomorrow ****


----------



## TreeWannabe (Jan 16, 2015)

I like the challange of a "It can only be done w/t A crane"take down i like the rigging ,pullys,roping w/t a good ground crew .. its alot bigger pay day because your not paying 1000's to hire a crane or bucket ..I love pruning w/t everyone else here ..just like the physics an challange of a tough removal ..


----------



## no tree to big (Jan 17, 2015)

TreeWannabe said:


> I like the challange of a "It can only be done w/t A crane"take down i like the rigging ,pullys,roping w/t a good ground crew .. its alot bigger pay day because your not paying 1000's to hire a crane or bucket ..I love pruning w/t everyone else here ..just like the physics an challange of a tough removal ..


I just looked at a job that can only be done with a crane cause u can't get to the damn tree decent sized cottonwood right up against side of the building but there is so much under the tree there is no way to get anything down I couldn't even get to the base of the tree


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 17, 2015)

Oddly enough I like using cranes on big pines don't ask me why but on that day I get my gear on quick so no one beats me to it. Easy slinging really hard to mess that up on a pine and you can take huge pieces. I put a cover over my lanyard tho or use a piece of rigging line that got cut short instead incase I gotta junk it from the sap. Just a no stress day watching thousands of pounds of tree floating away.


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jan 18, 2015)

I personally prefer pruning huge canopy maples, but cutting down 8' cottonwood and ceder is pretty cool too


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Groundman One (Jan 18, 2015)

Takedowns. 

As a groundman it's more interesting that just cleaning up what falls after pruning. Funky takedowns with a lot of rope work are much more satisfying.

That said, we do enjoy when we can plan a Friday Zen job. Just light pruning, often with hand saws, classical music playing from the truck, and lots of coffee and an excellent lunch. It's contract, so we can move as slowly and happily as we want. What a nice way to end the week.


----------



## Highclimber OR (Jan 23, 2015)

I value both through preservation and hazard or dead/dying removal mostly. The trees are our future we are stewards of them for our children and grandchildren. I have been the removal specialist I have also been the prune specialist at different times. The pruning is more fun for me though some removals are tricky at best. Preservation is the future removal is the now in my mind. Climb safe


----------



## jimbo666 (Jan 26, 2015)

REMOVAL ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## Stihlmadd (Jan 26, 2015)

jomoco said:


> Cow itch is a Lagunaria patersonii by the way.


ahh so you have had the pleasure have you sir? the norfolk island hibiscus or pyramid tree are the common names we call it the itchy pod tree or that fooken thing.
love a 70 ft removal on a hot summers day mmm so good....


----------

